# My first cycle!



## stringshredder (Jul 17, 2008)

Help!



Iâ€™m 29 years old 5ft 9 in, 198 lbs and have been lifting for about 14 mos.  I have been able to see quick gains in my upper, but my calves are puny 15.5 in.  Arms 15.25, Waist 36.  Iâ€™m looking to lose my gut, build my upper and build my legs particularly my puny calves.  I have been debating going on a 10 week cycle for a jump start.  I am seeking advice on the following regimen I have been thinking about.  It consists of 200mg of Decca weekly stacked with 25 mg of D-Boll tabs daily.  This of course in conjunction with a strict clean diet high in protein and a hardcore lifting schedule.


----------



## jday (Jul 17, 2008)

Not to flame u man, but u just stated u "wanna lose your gut", juice ain't gonna help u lose your gut. We are to believe u are gonna "eat clean" while on cycle.... Probably not. Not to mention if u take deca and dbol u will easily put on 30 lbs, have a non functional penis, and lose most of your gains due to poor dieting... Stay on this side of the border. Don't go over to Mexico and buy that gear hoping it's a quick fix to your "puny" size


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 17, 2008)

14 months of training and you're ready for the juice?
good luck with that.....


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 17, 2008)

Get the deit and training in check for a couple of years then you can explore steriods. Best of luck to you bro


----------



## stringshredder (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  Any advise on diet?  I think I will wait another 18 mos before hitting the juice.


----------



## SnowManSnow (Jul 21, 2008)

stringshredder said:


> Thanks for the help.  Any advise on diet?  I think I will wait another 18 mos before hitting the juice.




IMO .. just don't hit it.

B


----------



## brock2008 (Jul 21, 2008)

*steriods!!!!*

is tren 75 good? i wanna get bigger in size so what steriods would yall use  had muscle and get that ripped look


----------



## jwalk127 (Jul 21, 2008)

diet and training before even considering the juice. that ripped look comes from hard training and hard strict dieting, very little to do with juice. Roids dont replace that.


----------



## PGHRam (Jul 22, 2008)

First, let me say I've never done a cycle, but I have done a little research on it.  From what I found, your 1st cycle should be test only to see how you handle it.  10-12 weeks.  You also want to have EVERYTHING before you start (if you do).

With that being said, I would say don't do it yet.  You still have a ton to gain without juice.  List to these guys.  All good words here.  You want to get your body fat down first.

As far as help with your diet, you will need to post what you are eating.  I'd go to the Diet section and ask Built to help you.  She will set you straight.  I will tell you that she will ask for your stats, goals, and what you are eating now.  So go to fitday.com and start loggin your food.

Good luck.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with everyone else.  First off, the cycle you've proposed is terrible.  Secondly, wait another 2 years before thinking about it...


----------

